# CruzeBC's DGR 's Installed(PICS)



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks clean!.. I want some lowering springs for mine... Does it handle better?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

are you fully slammed in the rear


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow looks awesome.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thumbs up. Not bad at all!


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

Good look to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

God, I wish I was still spending money on my Cruze, lol...


----------



## Stovebolt (Feb 5, 2012)

*So I'm guessing that an RS Cruze is still able to be lowered, judging by these pix?! By that I mean, I wanted to get a set of Eibachs for my Cruze, but didn't want to spend the cash only to find out that the car had already been lowered from the factory. 

Your car looks great by the way!*


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks good!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very impressed with the way that looks!

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Stovebolt said:


> *So I'm guessing that an RS Cruze is still able to be lowered, judging by these pix?! By that I mean, I wanted to get a set of Eibachs for my Cruze, but didn't want to spend the cash only to find out that the car had already been lowered from the factory.
> 
> Your car looks great by the way!*


RS's do not sit any lower than any other Cruze. Same exact suspension. None of your body is gonna drag if that's what you're referring to. Just watch those speed bumps


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love it! Clean IS the best way describe it.


Corey, you have pm.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks awesome !!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

how much of a drop was this? how much did it cost? and how much clearance do you have left in the front? also i thought that the rs had a sport tuned suspension with a slightly decreased ride hight? please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> how much of a drop was this? how much did it cost? and how much clearance do you have left in the front? also i thought that the rs had a sport tuned suspension with a slightly decreased ride hight? please correct me if im wrong.


Reading is not strong with you eh? Same suspension. This has been discussed before. You are wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. It handles amazingly well. The ride quality is waaaay better than stock. It is fairly smooth and bounce free. Not too stiff either. The front can go another 1,1/4" (inches lower). That would put the front ON THE GROUND! The rear is fully slammed right now. I wanted it lower in the rear. So on my next service, I will be taking it back to GM and have them remove the adjusting sleeves in the rear. This will lower the rear atleast another inch. This kit and installation came in around $1600 CDN. Well worth it IMO! I think the street kit would be bouncey from the lighter spring rates, almost sloppy. The track kit is firm and comfortable. You can still have your coffee while driving. This kit is of good quality. No rattles bangs or squeaks. Money well spent if this is your thing. With this suspension, Trifecta tune, Magnaflow duals and K&N typhoon, the Cruze is very nimble and capable of competeing against higher end vehicles, such as BMW, Acura, Honda ect;. It "IS" a race car now....
Hope this helps. I will post pics of the rear fully slammed soon, I may also go a 1/4" lower in the front as well. STAY TUNED....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CruzeBC said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone. It handles amazingly well. The ride quality is waaaay better than stock. It is fairly smooth and bounce free. Not too stiff either. The front can go another 1,1/4" (inches lower). That would put the front ON THE GROUND! The rear is fully slammed right now. I wanted it lower in the rear. So on my next service, I will be taking it back to GM and have them remove the adjusting sleeves in the rear. This will lower the rear atleast another inch. This kit and installation came in around $1600 CDN. Well worth it IMO! I think the street kit would be bouncey from the lighter spring rates, almost sloppy. The track kit is firm and comfortable. You can still have your coffee while driving. This kit is of good quality. No rattles bangs or squeaks. Money well spent if this is your thing. With this suspension, Trifecta tune, Magnaflow duals and K&N typhoon, the Cruze is very nimble and capable of competeing against higher end vehicles, such as BMW, Acura, Honda ect;. It "IS" a race car now....
> Hope this helps. I will post pics of the rear fully slammed soon, I may also go a 1/4" lower in the front as well. STAY TUNED....


Whatsvthe diffrence in spring rates, cause my ksports arent bouncey there just too soft haha and i know there 8 k springs

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Car looks awesome. I'm wondering with the coil-overs I assume the car needs to have an alignment done too right. How are they getting the caster/camber correct? Don't you need some type of plates or does the stock suspension have enough adjustment depending on how low you go.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

TimmyP said:


> Car looks awesome. I'm wondering with the coil-overs I assume the car needs to have an alignment done too right. How are they getting the caster/camber correct? Don't you need some type of plates or does the stock suspension have enough adjustment depending on how low you go.


The front will have major toe added the rear stays the same no matter how low u go and the cruze usesvthe stock top plate there is no camber adjustment from the factory or aftermarket

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> The front will have major toe added the rear stays the same no matter how low u go and the cruze usesvthe stock top plate there is no camber adjustment from the factory or aftermarket
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


So the front is adjustable enough from the factory to drop the car 2-3 inches in the front and rear and still have proper alignment?


----------

